# Whaler vs Carolina Skiff



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

I have some cash coming available and want to buy a small bay / ICW / nearshore boat. 

General requirements are: shallow draft, want to be able to beach the boat, get in shallow water to fish or play; four stroke motor, ideally Honda or Yamaha but Merc is OK I guess; stable, unsinkable; able to adapt to being a fishing boat as well as having lights added so I can pole and flounder gig too. Trailer is required as I travel up and down the Panhandle and need to launch from Carabelle to Mobile.

Ideally 17-18 ft, ability to add a trolling motor a plus but not a requirement. I've talked to multiple dealers, really strange times. Owners want top dollar for used boats, Dealers have good deals that approach used prices for new boats.

If you had about $18K what would you buy and where would you find it? Thanks in advance


----------



## Whalerkid (Oct 25, 2007)

I'd go with a Whaler. The 170 Montauk is nice and you should be able to findone that is less than 5 years old, with the options you want, andin your price range. Check the prices on leftover 08's as you might be able to find a great deal.


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

the 170 is perfect for me except no trolling motor setup, but man, the prices are just crazy! they were high before but the dealers still act like its 2006.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I'd go with a Carolina Skiff


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

There's no comparison between a Whaler and a Carolina Skiff - in quality OR price.

Just depends on how much quality you want and how much you are willing to spend.

If you buy new, you will only be able to get a Merc on the Whaler.


----------



## The Raven (Oct 8, 2007)

If you're having trouble finding a good deal on a used boat you're not looking in the right places. More boats are being repo'ed right now than I have ever seen before in my life. Do a bit more research. 

You might try posting an ad on CraigsList telling people what you're looking for and what price range you're willing todabble in. That way you might catch someone before they advertise their boat.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Buy an all weld aluminum boat with a good motor and save $$$$$ Sea ark would be my choice.


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

look into a Scout. It has the modified V hull. shallow draft but not flat bottom so you don't getbeat to death.

I miss my Scout :reallycrying


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Triumph....just do a search and watch some of the tests they do to these......Also since the boat is not fiberglass, and because it's a non-stick composite makes for easier cleaning.

You beach a whaler/skiff = looseclear coat

You beach a Triumph = nothing!

My 190 Bayis deeper then most other bay boats, and rides great...They do make smaller sizes and they have a 17 that is more/less a skiff too.

Do a search on em and ifin you wanna take a ride let me know.....Good luck in whatever you choose!:letsdrink


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

The flat bottom Carolina Skiff's will beat you to death. They're solid work boats, but they are wet and rough. The Whaler style tri-hull aren't much better, they still beat in rough/choppy water.

Look into the Panga style boats. They have a smooth, dry ride even when it's rough and they run in super shallow water. 

I've got one of these and it is an incredible boat.They aren't as big and won't hold as much weight as a Carolina Skiff, but the ride isincredibly smooth for such a small boat.http://www.pangamarine.com/skiff_specs.html


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I can't believe you even mentioned Carolina skiff and Whaler in the same sentence. They are as different as night and day. Whaler by a long shot.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

It depends what is most important to you. First the new CS flat hull DLX is a VERY DRY ride (I had an '05 190DLX). Any one saying wet is talking about the old hulls. Yup they are rough riding in chop, but well built no frills and cost effective. They also float in spit, and you can easily go gigging with 2 people up front. If your priority is high speed, long distancecruising in chop, it is NOT a good choice. Given what you said you want the boat to do, you may want to look at a small cat (a new 17 Twin Vee should be around your stated price range). That would give you a very good ride, shallow draft, and good gigging platform. Just a thought.....


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Flat Hull boats all ride rough in the chop, they are mostly flat water type rigs. If you're look for a skiff like save yourself $8000 and buy my Mckeecraft which is *fully rigged for shallow water redfishing,* the boat is in great condition.

Here's the link to the Sale on the forum

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic120508-46-1.aspx?Highlight=flats+rig

let me know if you're interested, *<U>it s a steal!!!</U>*

*<U></U>*


----------



## molinoj (Feb 19, 2009)

C/Skiff................I purchased a 20ft skiff last year with a 90hp Yamaha for around 18k and love it. I have a family of 5 so not only can I use it as a true fishing boat but also as a family boat (eaiser sell on the wife). I inland salt water and river fish and it is great. The boats are light and easy to power, I recomend the max. HP for any boat allowed. It's there if you need it but do not have to use it. The C/S is so light that it will out run any storm coming up, mine tops end around 47 MPH loaded. (may not sound like fastbut on the water it's moving) Shallow water on Trolling motor around 8" or so...........I fish every other weekend and family boating on the off weekends..............

I purchased mine from Tyler at Doc's Marine in Pensacola and rcvd a great deal and (they have a great svs dept.) a key to any purchase. Check on Yamaha's 6 year warranty...........awesome. C/s used to be a flat bottom and wet boat but if you consider make sure and get the new v-hull front and its not bad. 

If you go way off shore I would look at the Sea Chaser.........Made by C/S..........

God luck;

MolinoJ


----------



## molinoj (Feb 19, 2009)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl16_lblFullMessage>C/Skiff................I purchased a 20ft skiff last year with a 90hp Yamaha for around 18k and love it. I have a family of 5 so not only can I use it as a true fishing boat but also as a family boat (eaiser sell on the wife). I inland salt water and river fish and it is great. The boats are light and easy to power, I recomend the max. HP for any boat allowed. It's there if you need it but do not have to use it. The C/S is so light that it will out run any storm coming up, mine tops end around 47 MPH loaded. (may not sound like fastbut on the water it's moving) Shallow water on Trolling motor around 8" or so...........I fish every other weekend and family boating on the off weekends.............. 

I purchased mine from Tyler at Doc's Marine in Pensacola and rcvd a great deal and (they have a great svs dept.) a key to any purchase. Check on Yamaha's 6 year warranty...........awesome. C/s used to be a flat bottom and wet boat but if you consider make sure and get the new v-hull front and its not bad. 

If you go way off shore I would look at the Sea Chaser.........Made by C/S..........

God luck;

MolinoJ 

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl16_lblPostSignature>Inland water at its best................. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## baitboy (Jan 28, 2009)

Carolina skiff all the way :letsdrink


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

It's boat show season so check into the boat shows that will be happening from Mobile to Destin. I know the Santa Rosa Mall Boat Show in Fort Walton Beach is happening Feb. 26, 27, 28, & Mar. 1 this year. Over the years I've seen a lot of boats with huge discounts at boat shows. This year could be a good year to find deals at boat shows. Last summer gas prices were near 4.00 a gallon so I don't think a lot of new boats were sold and dealers will have brand new 2007 & 2008 models they'll need to sell at huge discounts over their regular sales price. If I remember right the Pensacola Boat Show is sometime in April. Good luck finding what you're looking for!


----------



## nic247nite (Oct 10, 2007)

> *Bay Pirate (2/17/2009)*Flat Hull boats all ride rough in the chop, they are mostly flat water type rigs. If you're look for a skiff like save yourself $8000 and buy my Mckeecraft which is *fully rigged for shallow water redfishing,* the boat is in great condition.
> 
> Here's the link to the Sale on the forum
> 
> ...




If your looking used this the way to go, we use tosell Mckee Craft and they are tuff boats and all foam filled like a whaler. One of the oldest family boat builders around Mckee knows how to build a boat!


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I'mvery happy with my CS 198dlv. For the money this is a great boat. The design has come along way since the older models and isn't the wet, beat you to death ride they used to be.

If you'd like to take a ride on a CS give me a shout one day before next weekend and I'd be glad to take you out and give it a try. Bring you rods.


----------

